# Whittling down my top 10 list



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I see where there is a top ten list going in another part of the forum. I just received one that was on my list. Yea I know another Shelby! Most of the original paint is long gone and I believe this one is worthy of a full resto which I will begin after I finish my '37 Dayton Super Streamline Tank model. In the mean time I just greased everything up good and gonna ride the heck out of it! I'm also still looking for a girl's speedline project.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 29, 2010)

ooooh, ahhhh, preeeeety!


----------



## Antney (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello, I have a quick question? I have several Shelby bikes and would LOVE to have one like yours, what should I expect to pay for something like this and does anyone you know have one for sale? Thanks, Tony


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 30, 2010)

You would be surprizes at how nice that paint would clean up. I juts finished cleaning up a frame on a  prewar that was literaly pink. It is now a deep, beautiful red again. of course the chips and scratches are still there but, that is just part of the character. Your bike is amazing !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Phantom,
      I grew up around paint and body and am pretty familiar with the limits of paint. I know in the pic the paint doesn't look too bad but if you were to see it in person it has oxidized to the point of being colored chalk. I actually prefer original paint bikes but finding one of these really nice is a serious financial proposition--at least for me. I need to dig out the before and after pics of my Monark Cycle Kiing. You wouldn't even know it was the same bike! Thanks! Shawn







53Phantom said:


> You would be surprizes at how nice that paint would clean up. I juts finished cleaning up a frame on a  prewar that was literaly pink. It is now a deep, beautiful red again. of course the chips and scratches are still there but, that is just part of the character. Your bike is amazing !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Jerry Peters at Chestnut Hollow quoted me on a couple but both had reproduction tanks--he said they get $1200 just for a repo tank! These are probably still available so you may want to contact him. I held out for the real deal and feel I got a good buy at $4200. This bike is 100% original with the exception of tires--it has Goodyear All Weathers on it. The guy I got it from said it was bought by a Shelby collector about five years ago for $7500! When I bought that restored "No-Nose" this was the kind of bike Iwas actually looking for. Now if I can just find a girls to go with it.







Antney said:


> Hello, I have a quick question? I have several Shelby bikes and would LOVE to have one like yours, what should I expect to pay for something like this and does anyone you know have one for sale? Thanks, Tony


----------



## kingsilver (Jun 30, 2010)

one bike that tops my list is the silver king flo-cycle. if you consider its design, functionality, and the use of durallium (aluminum alloy used on aircraft), the bike is in a class of its own - form fallows function - less is more. this bike was "state-of-the-art."  hi tech for the period!


----------



## poolboy1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Freqman1 said:


> I see where there is a top ten list going in another part of the forum. I just received one that was on my list. Yea I know another Shelby! Most of the original paint is long gone and I believe this one is worthy of a full resto which I will begin after I finish my '37 Dayton Super Streamline Tank model. In the mean time I just greased everything up good and gonna ride the heck out of it! I'm also still looking for a girl's speedline project.




Looking good!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this one of the bikes from that Georgia stash??? If so what else was there?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ken,
    I'm going tomorrow to pick up that "stash" which is about 75-100 bikes mostly from the 1950s-70s and is Schwinn heavy. Probably about three or four DXs, a Panther, Hornets, Wasp, an Anniversary Phantom, a bunch of middleweight stuff to include Jaguar, Corvettes, American and some stingray bikes to include a Cotton Picker, Lemon Peeler, Midget, Fastback, and Lil Chiks. Bsides Schwinn I noticed a decent 1953 Shelby Model 52A, a couple Columbias, a repo Western Flyer, a nice pre war Colson moto bike style, and a Rollfast or two. Also a few nice girls ballooners. There are also a couple of nice 1890's bikes one boys (Globe) and I can't remember what the girls bike is and parts out the yang. I'm taking a 26 ft U-Haul and a trailer for this one! I'll start posting pics and asking questions once I get it all home. v/r Shawn







bentwoody66 said:


> Is this one of the bikes from that Georgia stash??? If so what else was there?


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 6, 2010)

Shawn, PM sent!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Alan,
    I tried to reply but you inbox is full and can't accept any more PMs!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 7, 2010)

Shawn, inbox emptied!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 7, 2010)

PM sent -- email back-up


----------



## npence (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Freqman, I believe I found a girls bike to match your boys. it is white and blue but not original paint but is a very nice and solid bike. it looks something like this.



[/url]. shoot me a PM if you think you might be interested in it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

PM sent Thanks, Shawn


----------

